# ♦️ 25th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET & RIDE ♦️ SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY ♦️ May 1st 2022 ♦️



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 11, 2022)

_*>>> YES - with SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - May 1st 2022 only a few weeks away - It's time to hunt & gather your items to sell to acquire the money to buy the parts & pieces to finish your new or old projects again.*_

_*>>> Come to buy - *__*Come to Sell *__*@*__* our *__*25th*__* Annual *__*Cyclone Coaster*__* free *__*Vintage Swapmeet*__* that sets up out back of *__*the Pike Restaurant*_ _*&*_ _*Bar*_ _*at around *__*7:00am*__*.*_

_*>>> Our special thanks goes out once again to*__* Chris Reece *__*_*__* the owner of the Pike Restaurant*__* &*__* Bar*_ _*for opening up early with his staff *__*&*__* serving a full menu of delicious food*__* _ the World famous Breakfast Burrito*_ _*&*__* a full bar*__* - fresh craft beer *__*&*__* local favorites on tap that flow all day.*_

*>>> Please keep the noise level down since we do not want to disturb the neighbors nearby that surround the Pike Restaurant & Bar - so please keep it to a whisper level before 7:00am & respect thy neighbors.*

*>>> No vehicle parking in the swap lot** & **please try to keep back alley clear**. Please use Hermosa Avenue as you unload your items & then park in the nearby neighboorhood.*

*>>> Bring vintage bikes, parts **&** related items to sell - Canopies **&** tables welcome - As the parking lot fills up we can also use the patio area & the side area on Hermosa Avenue by moving the outdoor tables **&** chairs aside **as they are for the PIKE Restaurant & Bar use only* *&** not for our **Cyclone Coaster** Swapmeet items.*

*>>> We plan to wrap up the swap at 10:30am** then head over to **Portfolio Coffeehouse* *@* *10:45am** allowing everyone time to re-group for the **Cyclone Coaster** Vintage Bicycle Ride from our usual starting point with **kickstands up @ 11:00am **then go for a short ride around town **&** hit up lunch for those who stick around to eat with the Cyclone Coaster family.*

*>>> You can also find info on this event on our website** @ www.cyclonecoaster.com _ our **Facebook** page under "**Cyclone Coaster**" _ as well as here on **TheCabe Forums** online under "Swapmeets Events & Rides" as you are today.*


*>>> Please feel free to post items you're thinking of bringing to sell** or what you're trying to find for the new or old project **&** maybe someone will have it for you before you arrive ...


>>> Thank you for the ongoing interest **&** support <<<   *


*>>> Ridden not Hidden - Frank *

*


*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> No vehicles allowed in the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet area - Please drop items for sale & bring a friend - or find a friend to hold your items while you park close by in the surrounding neighborhood - then come back & set it up -



Or Cycle Truck the stuff in!
Marty @cyclingday 



..."where dreams come true"🥰🤩🥳😎😍


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Yes ... Marty's rolling Swapmeet ... always a crowd pleaser & a great bicycle to bring to the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets since you can park down the street & then head over with all your smalls to sell ... *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Here's a few pics from our last CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet we had last November 2021 ... 

















*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Another week to go until we "meet" again @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar for the 25th Annual CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet on May 1st 2022 ... Looking forward to seeing everyone again .. Frank *


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone have a set of original Schwinn bars with decent chrome for an ’80 Cruiser they might want to bring to the Swap next Sunday? PM a pic to me (or post it here), please. Open to bars dated ‘78-83 as well. Thanks.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 29, 2022)

ALRIGHT WEST COAST, I’m tired of seeing all this yummy parts and bikes from the east coast swap.

Let’s see what you’re bringing to the One and Only Cyclone Coaster Swapmeet! @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## jacob9795 (May 1, 2022)

Pics plz?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2022)

ANYBODY GET ANY PICS ?????


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2022)

I took a few but not as many as I wanted to.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2022)

A few more


----------



## birdzgarage (May 1, 2022)

Good times were had 4 sure


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2022)

DAM  STONER'S LO lo LO lo


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2022)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT PIC. OF BIKES AND PARTS GUYS   FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 3, 2022)

It's 420 somewhere.....


Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> DAM  STONER'S LO lo LO lo
> View attachment 1617818


----------

